# Tenacity or Scotts Starter Fertilizer



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Has anyone used both products and have any feedback as which would be more effective at seeding?

Am I better to mix tenacity and apply to soil, then apply a starter fertilizer, or just combine them in Scotts Starter Fertilizer with Weed Control.

I am doing a 1000-1500 sq ft area.

From my reading it looks like I'd mix 1 gallon of water with tenacity at 1/2 tsp. to cover 1000 sq ft?

(Page 12)

http://www.syngenta-us.com/pdf/labels/scp1267al1c1010.pdf


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Depends if you can see the need for Tenacity later or not. At $65 its not cheap, but with 1500sqft it would probably last you a few decades.

If this is just a 1 and done thing and your going to Prodiamine or some other Pre-Em in the future, just get the scotts.

I like the ability for Tenacity to go after Poa and Bent grass which are common problems out here, and have no other real method of attacking post-em.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Tenacity has a self life of about 3 years, so it might be best to split a bottle with another member. That's what I did since I don't need 8 oz.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2302


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I used Scott's Starter with Mesotrione last spring and last fall. Both times I used after seeding, about 2 weeks when green seedlings were spotted. The spring application did kill some dandelions (2) and I haven't had any since. The fall application was late, early October and the bleaching of the grass was present all winter. This year I sprayed Tenacity at 4oz per acre rate and noticed more bleaching of turf than when I used the Scott's bag. The Scott's bag only covers 5k and I think it's percentage of mesotrione is low and I have 6.5k so it was a little on the light side. I would use whatever you have ath the moment. I don't see a need to go out and buy Tenacity just to overseed with. I purchased Tenacity because I saw other grassy weeds get bleached when using the Scott's blend and want to kill those weeds using multiple apps where the single app from the Scott's bag won't kill tougher grassy weeds.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

If you will use Tenacity post-emergent, which is really it's strength buy the bottle.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

With tenacity, is the dilution rate important? For example, can I mix 1 tsp with half a gallon of water and apply the half gallon to 1000 sqft? Would you use the same amount of surfactant in that case or half it?

Could you spray tenacity a week before seed down? Would that eliminate the over application concern for the seeds, or would over applying harm the seeds at seed down, a week later?

Do you spray tenacity before or after Pete moss?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I just did a mini reno 7 days ago, brought in top soil and sprayed tenacity at 4oz/acre rate immediately after seeding and I have seedlings up and unharmed at that rate with no weeds.


----------



## goblue4016 (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm curious about this topic as well, as I'm about to re seed my whole yard. I have Tenacity already but Scott's would be easier as I can just mix it with my new seed. But good to read others opinions on this


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

The Scott's stuff worked well enough for me, and simplified the process. Plus I didn't have to spring for the expensive concentrate.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

I've used both and the Scott's is a good product but tenacity is better in my experience if your comfortable spraying it and if it makes sense for your size lawn. Assuming proper technique, the application uniformity is going to be better and it's much more effective for follow up applications. Some weeds are going to get through no matter what and the ability to spray a few more times before you can use traditional herbicides and kill the weeds, especially grassy weeds, early is what really sets it apart imo.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Mozart said:


> With tenacity, is the dilution rate important? For example, can I mix 1 tsp with half a gallon of water and apply the half gallon to 1000 sqft? Would you use the same amount of surfactant in that case or half it?
> 
> Could you spray tenacity a week before seed down? Would that eliminate the over application concern for the seeds, or would over applying harm the seeds at seed down, a week later?
> 
> Do you spray tenacity before or after Pete moss?


The application rate is 4-8oz per acre in at least 30 gallons. That should be around at least 0.7 gallons of water per 1000. When used as a pre emergent during seeding, skip the surfactant since you want it on the soil anyways. Otherwise, use the amount on the label for the amount of water you're using.

If I recall, Tenacity is effective as a pre emergent for around 30 days, so to give yourself the longest protection, you want to do it as close as possible to seed down. If you use the 4oz rate and get a reasonably uniform application, I wouldn't worry about hurting the seedlings. They'll bleach some but will be fine.

Spray it before you top dress to get it evenly on the soil.


----------

